# Help ID this plant?



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

I got it from local aquarium store for 1 euro, because it was dying and store keeper could not recognize the plant. Anyhow it sprung back to life in terra cotta pot and is producing new leaves..


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like a red _Echinodorus_


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it is a sword (Echinodorus) but not sure which one - I don' think it is oxelo or ozelot. Colour wise it is really close to echinodorus oriental but the leaves are wrong.


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

jake37 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a sword (Echinodorus) but not sure which one - I don' think it is oxelo or ozelot. Colour wise it is really close to echinodorus oriental but the leaves are wrong.


Thank you 😊 So it is surely Echinodorus of some sort, now I just have to wait and see what it develops into to make more accurate identification.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

You could allow it to grow emersed and it will.make plantlets off the flowers, only after your plant is strong and mature enough. My emersed _E. bleheri _throws out lots of plantlets


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

SusanTheSnail said:


> You could allow it to grow emersed and it will.make plantlets off the flowers, only after your plant is strong and mature enough. My emersed _E. bleheri _throws out lots of plantlets


Okay, sounds nice. I really have to try it once the plant is properly established. Thank you for the tip 😊


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

my first thought was echinodorus kleiner bar.


----------

